

6 premature predictions of tech failure - rbanffy
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/161565/6-premature-predictions-tech-failure?page=0,0

======
franze
even though this is an ok article, i can not upvote it. on the right hand side
of the page there is an unbelievable annoying "live ticker" that makes reading
a pain.

